# Aftermarket Sub Line Out Converter wiring



## DaveNuge (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey guys, noob question. Trying to wire in an LOC, and at first glace I figured I would just wire it into the rear deck speakers (17 LT Diesel, 8" MyLink w/ Bose). Anybody have a wiring diagram for +/- for these speakers? Or if I'm going about this all the wrong way


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey, I don't have the wiring diagram but I got my installed by Best Buy Geek Squad. I purchased the amp and sub off of amazon and they did it for me, even with the factory dash. I got a 2016 Gen2 Cruze LS and everything works perfect. And yes I have a LOC too in mine that they already had which I buy alongside the installation price, took about 1 hour and a half!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DaveNuge said:


> Hey guys, noob question. Trying to wire in an LOC, and at first glace I figured I would just wire it into the rear deck speakers (17 LT Diesel, 8" MyLink w/ Bose). Anybody have a wiring diagram for +/- for these speakers? Or if I'm going about this all the wrong way



This is all for the Gen I Cruze, but it will give you a better idea of what you are getting into:

[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h][h=1]
Cruze Wiring Diagrams[/h]
[h=1]No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial[/h]
[h=1]New Cruze owner audio upgrade[/h]


----------



## DaveNuge (Sep 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> This is all for the Gen I Cruze, but it will give you a better idea of what you are getting into:
> 
> *The SQ Car Audio Thread V2*
> 
> ...


those diagrams don't help, since none of those colours make sense for the wires attached to the speakers. thanks though. I've done many systems before, but never with an LOC, and figured since the battery is in the trunk I can keep all wiring contained,


----------

